# 2019



## farmerjan (Dec 31, 2018)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE !!!!!  Hope it we see some "normal weather and a healthy year for all.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 31, 2018)

Thanks Jan. Hope your new year is everything you hope for and more.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New  Year! Hope everyone has a great year !


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year


----------



## Baymule (Jan 1, 2019)

OneFineAcre said:


> Happy New Year


Thought about you last night. Neighbors (friends) were having "The Big Boom" celebration and the dogs were terrified. Trip was cowering behind our recliners, Paris was snugged down in her dog cave in the back yard, the 70 pound Lab/Great Dane puppy Carson, alternated laying uneasily in his bed or jumping in my lap after a big BOOM! The sheep were up against the back yard, forsaking their beloved barn. We were invited to join the festivities, glad we declined so we could stay up and comfort the animals.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 1, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Thought about you last night. Neighbors (friends) were having "The Big Boom" celebration and the dogs were terrified. Trip was cowering behind our recliners, Paris was snugged down in her dog cave in the back yard, the 70 pound Lab/Great Dane puppy Carson, alternated laying uneasily in his bed or jumping in my lap after a big BOOM! The sheep were up against the back yard, forsaking their beloved barn. We were invited to join the festivities, glad we declined so we could stay up and comfort the animals.



It wasn't too bad here.  No one really close to us were setting off fireworks.  Particularly the guy behind us who does the commercial display for the 4th.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year!  We rang in the new year by doing snow removal


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jan 1, 2019)

Baymule said:


> we could stay up and comfort the animals.


I comforted a very pregnant doe.  She was about to jump out of her skin, but calmed down enough to deliver two precious doelings this morning!!!  YAY


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 1, 2019)

Happy New Year Jan.  I hope 2019 is everything you want and deserve it to be.


----------



## RollingAcres (Jan 3, 2019)

Happy New Year to you too @farmerjan ! Here's to a smoother better new year!


----------



## greybeard (Jan 3, 2019)

A nonchalant evening ere. Dog may have raised his head up once, the cows just kept grazing and chewing.  Kinda describes how I spent the evening too. 
Things that go Boom in the night aren't the end of the world..unless you were around at the end of the Cretaceous Period...


----------



## Ridgetop (Jan 3, 2019)

Our animals don't seem to worry about loud noises here either.  We live several miles from a firing range and when the wind is right, you can hear the guns.  Also, we have gunshot here occasionally as people fire at coyotes, or?

Of course, my aunt's place in Yelm was close to the base and the soldiers were practicing with their BIG guns frequently.  You got used to it. 

If you want to get your dogs used to shots, an old hunter's trick with new pups is to fire off cap pistols while they were being fed.  They associated good things with gunshots and firecrackers.  Our field trained Weimaraner used to get over excited every 4th of July and he would start looking for the dead birds!  Poor baby!  He would look at DH like "You dolt!  Do you have to miss every time?!"  LOL  We finally had to crate him every year with a chew when the fireworks started.


----------



## farmerjan (Jan 3, 2019)

The firecracker/gunshot type noises don't seem to bother our cows or even the sheep much here.  Probably because there is quite a bit of hunting around here so they hear it.  All fall, and then again in the spring with gobblers and such.  And the coyote hunting,  and ground hogs are very popular targets and there are often sponsored contests for them.  Another thing that we have, is some serious "jet" noise.  The Blue Ridge mountains and narrower valleys are alot like some of the mid-east mountains from what I have been told.  We are in a "training"  fly over area or something like that.  All of a sudden there will be 2 or 3 jets go over, practically on top of the trees and they are LOUD.... and scary.  The cows do get a bit unsettled but not crazy; probably because they are so fast and gone.  It usually  gives me a jolt more than them as it is so sudden, so loud, then you look up and they are gone.  So they get used to it to some degree.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm guessing you are not far from the North Carolina border.  The Navy has a bombing range on the NC side that has approaches coming down from Virginia.  It would be noisy.


----------

